# Certification



## lundgreenangelic (Apr 12, 2012)

When is the best time to take your CPC Exam test? What are people's suggestions on this? Anything would be helpful


----------



## karras (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm not sure there is a best time to take the CPC exam.  If you're studing for it this year then I would take it this year and give yourself enough time to retake the exam this year if you wouldn't pass the first time.


----------

